# dash lights out after radio install



## hboy35 (Aug 17, 2004)

I replaced the original radio in my 91 nissan truck with a Panasonic CD player this weekend. I opted to not buy the wiring harness adapter. However, when it was all wired up, I had two wires "left over"--two pink wires labeled on the old radio as "LightSW" and "Illumination". Now my dash lights dont work. On the old radio, doing a continuity test between these two inputs it tests complete. However, connecting these two pink wires directly results in the 7.5A fuse blowing that does my tail lights.

Any ideas what to do with these two wires that will allow my dash lights to work again?
thanks


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

First mistake was not spending $15 on a harness. Go buy urself a harness and re-install it and get everything done the right way. Wiring isnt somethin you wanna mickey mouse.


----------



## hboy35 (Aug 17, 2004)

*any other ideas?*

thanks for the response, bumpin, but does anyone else have an idea? It cant be rocket science.


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

Checked all the fuses could've blown one in the process but i assume you checked that! You've probably just disconnected the power for the dash light's when wiring, check the fuse if ok then check power at wire disconnect fuse with voltmeter on the wire if power goes out then that's your dash light source. My point is at least you'll have a starting point but your right it's not rocket science just hard when you can't physically be there to see it! Good Luck


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Find out which wires light up your head unit when you turn the lights on, then splice your illumination wire into that.


----------

